# NCAA tournament Pick'em



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry guys I have been a little busy, but the annual NCAA tournament challenge Pick'em was renewed and I am adding the link now for those who would like to add themselves to it.

You will need a yahoo account/email to enter.
Please put your UWN screen name as your bracket title so that we know who is making the selections.

Good luck everybody, and please spread the word to your buddies so we can have a decent size group to compete against.

https://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/t1/group/51106/invitation?key=9fad0ad14db070f7&soc_trk=lnk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Back in again. 

Here's a bump to get it back up on top.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm in!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

In before the, uh, comic relief on my picks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm in. Villanova wins it all. :shock: Oh Man, I let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

done! I love this time of year.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't have a Yahoo account.........


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You can fix that if you want to play.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So be honest, who has USU making it past the first round? I do, but i think that is as far as they go. I hope they go farther, but I think that is not going to happen. 

GO AGGIES!!!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

hunting777 said:


> So be honest, who has USU making it past the first round? I do, but i think that is as far as they go. I hope they go farther, but I think that is not going to happen.
> 
> GO AGGIES!!!!


This tournament is about cheering for the underdogs!! I have them beating NC and making it to the sweet 16. Their run will end there sadly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm in!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

12 seeded Murray St about ruin my perfect bracket. Nice pick Vanilla!! Dang, alot of you boys picked Murray St

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So much for a perfect bracket and winning Millions


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

day 2 is off to a bad start.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I moved up 2 points so far.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Missed a few so far, but not too bad


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I suck at this stuff! 

Also, all you that didn't put your forum name as your bracket name...who are you?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I suck at this stuff!
> 
> Also, all you that didn't put your forum name as your bracket name...who are you?


I'm not that good at it either. I hear you have a better chance at winning the Mega Millions Lotto, than hitting this March Madness NCAA 100%. For me and my picks, I call it "March Sadness".


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

How about that Duke Vs. UCF Game? Wow that was a close one! I was cheering for the underdog on that one.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like I have last place nailed down now, ain't no way anybody's going to bump me out either! :^8^:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And here I thought that I had that spot taken until you slipped below me. 

At least there are two others that didn't even fill out a bracket that are below us.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Aww, yeah! brisket for the win! :grin:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

brisket said:


> Aww, yeah! brisket for the win! :grin:


I suppose congratulations are in order......:first:

As predicted, I finished last place among those that filled out a bracket, I reckon it'll be the last time I try to fill out a bracket while I'm sober!


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everybody for playing along.... we all hopefully have better hunting, fishing, and outdoor skills, than our picking a winning bracket!

Rank--Owner--Bracket--Correct Picks--Points--Possible Pts
1-----Brant-----brisket-----46----------130-----130
2-----Kevin-----Kwalk3-----42----------84-------84
3-----Adam--My Optimal Bracket--40---77------77
4-----david--david's Unbelievable Bracket--41--75---75
5-----Derek---Derekp1999--42----73-----73
6-----QUINCY--grunt_smacker--39--73----73
7-----Justin---nocturnalenemy---38---70---70
8---T. Wicked-----Vanilla-----40--------69-----69
9-----Barry---Barry's bumbling Bracket---41---69----69
10-----Tyler----American_Jackal--41---66-----66
11-----Jason----callofthewild-----40-----63-----63
12-----Brandon--Muleydeermaniac----38---61----61
13------Jake------3arabians-----38-----59-----59
14-----Jim--Critter's Dandy Bracket----36-----54-----54
15------Kevin---Kevin's redemption Bracket II----33---46----46
16------OKEE---My Incredible Bracket-----0-----0-----
16-----Richard---My Unreal Bracket---0-----0-----


----------

